# Grounded Conductor in Switch Box



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

If my understanding is correct, the NEC has relaxed the rule regarding grounded conductors in a light switch box.

As of 2014, only one switch box is required to contain a grounded conductor in a multi-switching application. Is this right?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Not that I can see.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Not that I can see.


Have you read the 2014 NEC?


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

They changed it so if the raceway is sufficient that you can add a neutral later or add a cable without damaging the building structure, you don't have to run a neutral to it


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

404.2(C)(5) does relax that rule, as long as the completed lighted area can be seen from that one switch.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> 404.2(C)(5) does relax that rule, as long as the completed lighted area can be seen from that one switch.


Kind of vague though... seems dangerous.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The big relaxation is the fact that the section now mostly applies to habitable rooms and commercial occupancies, for the most part, do not have habitable rooms.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wdestar said:


> Have you read the 2014 NEC?


Um........... *yeah*.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

bkmichael65 said:


> They changed it so if the raceway is sufficient that you can add a neutral later or add a cable without damaging the building structure, you don't have to run a neutral to it



As far as I know, that exception has been in there since the inception of that requirement.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Um........... *yeah*.


Try again with your eyes open. :thumbup:


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> As far as I know, that exception has been in there since the inception of that requirement.


Oops, you're right. I guess I should actually look this stuff up before I start typing


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

They have relaxed the rules a bit as Don mentioned and the entire section has been re worded for the most part



> (C) Switches Controlling Lighting Loads. The grounded circuit conductor for the controlled lighting circuit shall be provided at the location where switches control lighting loads that are supplied by a grounded general-purpose branch circuit for other than the following:
> (1) Where conductors enter the box enclosing the switch through a raceway, provided that the raceway is large enough for all contained conductors, including a grounded conductor
> (2) Where the box enclosing the switch is accessible for the installation of an additional or replacement cable without removing finish materials
> (3) Where snap switches with integral enclosures comply with 300.15(E)
> ...


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Am I required to have a grounded conductor at all switches?
2 examples:

1. Attic space above
2. Open crawl space or unfinished basement below


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Mike D said:


> Am I required to have a grounded conductor at all switches? 2 examples: 1. Attic space above 2. Open crawl space or unfinished basement below


 Yes and yes 404.2(C) 2011


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Yes and yes 404.2(C) 2011


I disagree. Exception 2 of that article seems to say you don't.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Yes and yes 404.2(C) 2011


No and No.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

I guess 2) could apply to a door jam switch.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> I disagree. Exception 2 of that article seems to say you don't.


 Nvm.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

CFL said:


> No and No.


 Nvm.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> (2)  Cable assemblies for switches controlling lighting loads enter the box through a framing cavity that is open at the top or bottom on the SAME FLOOR LEVEL , or through a wall, floor, or ceiling that is unfinished on one side. An attic above and crawl below are not on the same floor level.


 I guess you saw it


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> I guess you saw it


yep.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

I am being turned down on inspection because of it. 
I have had to go to Chief electrical inspector to discuss. Awaiting his reply.

2014 code changes on this matter are interesting.


----------

